# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [E+/E++] Error Handling application (Add to any E+ application)

## ..:RUDI:..

This example is designed put to use our simple error handling application, using the Revision 4 syntax, all users should have this in their applications as it is almost a must if your program couls generate errors, the simple code takes up only 5 lines of your application and will stop your users from getting nasty errors from your programs...

*I have nicely annotated the code for you  :Smilie: 

*Please note that you must have 

```
ActivateObjects.True and
ObjectCreation.True
```

 before any other code in your project...


```
CreateErrorHandler.True ++Creates the Error Handler Object
if(ErrorHandler returns *.True) then ++Starts the if...then statement of finding an error
halt() ++If an error is found, this halts your program
else ++Only here to complete an E++ If...then statement with no event for no error
endif ++Ends the if...then statement
Repeat(pr4,pr3,pr2,pr1).True and ++Repeats the 4 previous lines
define loopprevious(inf.) ++Loops the 4 previous lines constantly
```

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

This code is un-tested but can probably make some errors to try the above code  :Wink: 

+ Defines a change of code block (Ignored by Compiler)



```
ActivateObjects.True and
ObjectCreation.True
+
CreateErrorHandler.True ++Creates the Error Handler Object
if(ErrorHandler returns *.True) then ++Starts the if...then statement of finding an error
halt() ++If an error is found, this halts your program
else ++Only here to complete an E++ If...then statement with no event for no error
endif ++Ends the if...then statement
Repeat(pr4,pr3,pr2,pr1).True and ++Repeats the 4 previous lines
define loopprevious(inf.) ++Loops the 4 previous lines constantly
+
PrintText(error) and ++This will run 2 commands at the same time, looped forever, hopefully causing memory loss, causing the E+ interpreter to crash!
PrintText(neous) and
Repeat(pr2,pr1).True and
define loopprevious(inf.)
```

I'm good at causing compile errors in any language   :LOL:

----------

